# Eastwood Metropark, Fishing and Canoeing now banned



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

these signs are all over the place this year at Eastwood Mertopark! plan on shootin them an E-Mail for an explaination!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I noticed them around the lagoon late last year. Don't understand why they put em up. Let us know if you find anything out.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

had a buddy tell me the lake was closed last year because of e.coli maybe thats it.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw that last year when I tried fishing when I dropped off my GF at Sinclair. It's hard to explain, but not all of Eastwood was banned, where the Blue Hole on the left and the Lake on the right was still fishable while down the street had those signs up. I'm not familiar with the area so I apologize if I don't give exact or correct locations.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if is indeed "E-Coli" then the Mad river must have it as well.....? the river runs into that Lagoon and it runs back into the Mad.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

That's just what I was thinking, Dinkbuster! I wonder if they are going to quarantine all the water downstream as well. That's a lot of good water gone if they do! Those signs look pretty solid for a temporary problem.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> if is indeed "E-Coli" then the Mad river must have it as well.....? the river runs into that Lagoon and it runs back into the Mad.


it is because of E-coli, and it's only in the back lagoon thing. not in the main lake. talked to a park ranger last year, told him the signs sucked, i thought the picture was telling me fish weren't allowed to use umbrellas around there. 

sucks too because thats a great carp spot


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

got a response, was suprised to get an answer so fast. here it is.... 

"Mr. Davis,

Thank you for your inquiry. We had to close the lagoon to fishing and paddling activities this past fall due to high and potentially unsafe levels of bacteria in the lagoon. Im certain you encountered the culprits while you were visiting  flocks of Canada geese hanging out at this location have upset the lagoons natural chemistry. These animals generate approximately 1.5 pounds of feces in a day. Multiply that by the large populations that visit the lagoon and you have a situation in which the bacteria content of the lagoon could be potentially harmful to our guests. The lagoon is closed until we can find a humane solution for our goose problem; meanwhile, please enjoy Eastwood Lake, Blue Lake or the Mad River while you visit Eastwood MetroPark. The lagoon will re-open for fishing and paddle sports when our biologists have determined it is safe for park visitors once again."


...and here is my response...

thanks for the response. i understand the geese are a problem, as well as everywhere in this area and the state. everywhere i go in Dayton near a pond or along the river people have to deal with these geese and Their "fecees", you cannot ride the bike trails in downtown Dayton without having your tires covered in it. as far as the "Fecees" goes the park grounds there at the lagoon is full of it as well. i spent 20 minutes before we left cleaning it from the bottom of my wifes, sons, and my own shoes. these geese are a serious Pest and need to be dealt with as such. unfortunately due to a lack of common sense with "the powers that be" they arent allowed to be "thinned out" appropriately. 
thanks, Mike Davis


now, with that being said, will we see other Park closures due to the "goose poop" issues? 

there is a simple solution to the goose problem in our area. 

KILL THEM!!


----------



## Flockacrappies (Feb 12, 2010)

I live 5 munites from Eastwood and love Honker Smackin' like I love breathing air! Dont worry, I'll only shoot the ones with the neck and leg bands on them
!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

arnt the geese on some kind of endangered list or something (if i remember right) if so someone miss counted there numbers by a few million or so and doesnt get out much, its a major problem like dinkbuster said and there isnt anywhere you can go to have a nice outing with your family without running into a flock of them or finding a clear area to have the kids do what they want cause of all the poop...


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

if everyone would follow what the division of wildlife says, and not feed them this wouldn't be a problem. too many times i have been down there seeing people taking loaves of bread down there to feed the geese. there is no nutritional value in the bread for the geese, and only increases the amount of feces they produce. which, in turn pollutes the water and land around where they are gathering to levels that would not naturally be reached. 

leave the geese alone, stop feeding them. 

we can thank all the people who want to "connect with nature" for this. how about this.... go get a fishing pole, and connect that way. it's much more exhilarating.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

The huge pit of Bacteria is awful close to the recharge basin for Dayton's aquifer. I suppose the processing of the water from there would eliminate the chance of the bacteria getting into the water supply.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

maybe if we kill one goose and stick its head on a steak and put it in the middle of eastwood, it will scare all the other geese away.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

People feeding these birds are not the only reason that they migrate to these areas. Its called normal behavior! Water, grass to feed on, etc... These birds are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act (MBTA) of 1916, It is illegal to kill them. The humane way to see that these birds disperse is to make the areas uncomfortable.... IMO the best way to do this is introduce / or encourage the following animals to the effected areas... 

* Dogs
* Raccoons
* Foxes
* Owls
* Weasels

Any scent of these animals should make for a great deterrent. If the live things is un-reasonable scent gland samples, urine, etc should be suffice.. You could also be farmer john and put up decoys


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

feeding geese is a great explanation on why they stay so thick in the area. and eastwood lake has dogs, foxes , raccoons. owls ect.already. so that obviously wont/doesnt work


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

leftfordead88 said:


> feeding geese is a great explanation on why they stay so thick in the area. and eastwood lake has dogs, foxes , raccoons. owls ect.already. so that obviously wont/doesnt work


So you're tellin' me, if, Montgomery County Park district put up invisible fences around the heavily effected areas, trained a 1/2 dozen lab retrievers to maintain the area, that it wouldn't have an effect?

If if Owl decoys were strategically placed in the effected areas that it wouldn't make a difference?

hmmmm, leftfordead, whats your plan?

To shoot them and go to jail?

BTW I said.

"People feeding these birds are not the *only reason* that they migrate to these areas."

I'm gonna start throwing bread into my back yard and see how many geese I attract, I'll let ya know how I do. 

I hope ya know i'm just pickin' at ya...


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

camdengizzard is getting way too worked up about this... eastwood just needs to put up signs saying not to feed the geese and hope that people comply.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

CamdenGizzard said:


> So you're tellin' me, if, Montgomery County Park district put up invisible fences around the heavily effected areas, trained a 1/2 dozen lab retrievers to maintain the area, that it wouldn't have an effect?
> 
> If if Owl decoys were strategically placed in the effected areas that it wouldn't make a difference?
> 
> ...


wow buddy. calm down lol. your mad. real mad, just because someone has a difference of opinion than you. take a seat and a deep breath and everything will be okay.haha i didnt say anything about shooting them, even tho that would be a great idea. im sure your idea will work. is that what you wanted to hear camdengizzard. that your right. there ya go. im sure a bunch of specially trained dogs will solve the problem. whos going to pay for that? thats alot of work/time and money. just a thought


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah i vote for training 6 labs to have free reign of the place. i'm sure that will for sure work. also, i think we should all combine our powers and make captain planet.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I couldnt agree with matthew more ...BUT, the problem is I go to places like linkin park and see people feeding the ducks...delco too. They will stand right beside the sign stating DO NOT FEED THE DUCKS, and feed a whole loaf of bread. IMO this needs to be an ARRESTABLE offense just as I would be arrested for DRINKING a beer in the city of Kettering parks. Until the laws are actually enforced nothing will change. I agressively approach duck feeders and generally end up making a scene and end up in a shouting match. On the other hand the numbers of ducks are outta control...dunno if trapping would help (relocation). Personally I think they should be KILLED. They are a NUISANCE species IMO. What are natural predators of ducks anyhow?


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

not worked up or mad, just passionate. Since this is a discussion thread I thought I'd come up with something else constructive. I bet it would work regardless of "dogs roaming free", they'd have an invisible fence  Give the dogs a little dog house, feed'em, plus, they'd make for great attractions to the area....

Put up a decoy or two.. And yes, I completely agree put up "do not feed the dogs" signs... I mean ducks... I mean goose.... 

I'll be heart monster...


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cox Arboretum in Moraine had a horrible geese problem a few years ago and the paths would be ruined by geese. Sometime last year they introduced 1 dog named "Zip" who has been trained to drive away these birds. They have not shown up since, and the paths are clean


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

people have been feeding ducks/geese for decades in the Dayton/Ohio area, but only in the past 10 years they have been a problem. over population IS the problem and the birds simply need to thinned out!

my solution would be capture them any way possible, kill them, and have their meat donated to the homeless shelters.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Removing geese from waters= direct method. Put this chemical(I forget whats its' called off the topp f my head) on there eggs while they are nesting. They wont return after that. Learned it in college and the only problem is keeping the male and females off of the nest. In an extreme stituation like the ones you guys are taling about at Eastwood, it might be a good route. Becuase lets face it, they see a bosdy of water and land there if theres food and grass nearby, feed them bread or not.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

On another note about Eastwood, just came from that area on the way to Sinclair, it's melting fast. Theres a huge gap of water in the middle that is not frozen and around the edges look clear also! I'll be out there and the River near there very soon!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If you spray oil on the eggs they will suffocate...The geese will still incubate them long enough that they won't have time to renest and lay another clutch which is what they do if you just bust the nest up.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

im not saying feeding them is the ONLY reason they stay thick , i mean, you would have to be dumb to think thats the only reason , but you cant think that doesnt add to the problem, and it does increase the amount of feces tho as matthew said.. and isnt the amount of feces the problem? but regardless on why there is a problem, the best solution is to thin them out and as dinkbuster said. and donate the meat to a homeless shelter. thats like killing two birds with one stone. litterly


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

If the EPA would quit requiring retention basins be put in for every little place that is built it would help, too. I used to love to watch the geese, now they annoy the hell out of me. One of the homeowners associations around here put in some floating gator heads at their pond - they must have a weight that keeps them anchored, but they will move around a bit, looks just like a gator from a distance, and I have not seen any geese on that pond since, although at the time I didn't think it would work. There are also certain types of plants that can be planted around the edges that will discourage them. Someone needs to start some type of legislation to change the migratory bird laws. These things multiply faster than cockroaches! They are a nuisance in so many ways - including traffic hazards.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a great name for the new "Goose elimination program of SW Ohio".....


If it Flies it DIES!  [email protected]


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it's a combination of mowed grass and people feeding them. Have you ever noticed that you don't see big flocks of geese just out anywhere? Something about mowed grass, I think, attracts them. Easier to get the bugs, I guess. I say kill them. If they were rats, skunks or opossums making the problem, people wouldn't be as opposed to killing them, but I guess they aren't as pretty as ducks and geese. Oil on the eggs will do it. I'm not suggesting anything, I'm just sayin............


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We always refer to Geese as "Sky Carp" for obvious reasons, I have a pond and seem to have 1 nesting pair there each year, that, i can handle but if we get any more then that, Ill be forced into some sort of drastic action. 

Salmonid


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

These modern attitudes give me a pain. You want a humane answer? Shoot the geese and use them to feed the homeless! Since when should we allow animals that are no longer on the endangered species list to continue to endanger humans by creating too much bacteria in a public area with all their feces? When will people realize that you do man and wild animals a disservice when you create environments where the animals have no reason to fear man? If they feared man as they are supposed to do because man is an omnivore then they would no longer live in places such as parks where man is a frequent visitor. It's a park not a wildlife sanctuary or a zoo. If you just want to see animals, go to the zoo! If you want to see animals in the wild, go to a wildlife sanctuary and get off the beaten track! I would like to see geese go back to being something you have to hike a bit to get a look at instead of something you can drive right up beside. My 2 cents.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I vote, shoot them, and feed to the homeless , LOL. Thats good !


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(: (Aug 2, 2010)

As of August I do know Eastwood lagoon IS for sure open.

.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hueston Woods put up some seriously scary lookin coyote decoys, only seen them for a couple days, havent seen the geese where the decoys were. Granted, the geese are still there, but have since moved back to the parking lot, instead of the marina area.
Im not kidding, seriously scary decoys, espeically walkin up on one in the dark...there was more than goose poo at that moment.

HB:G


----------



## go2epointers (Aug 6, 2010)

I deffinately think this is a state problem as we travel to a lot of different lakes in Ohio and at nearly every boat ramp or picnic area, we are greeted by goose poo. I also used to coach at a local high school close to Eastwood and the playing field and practice field was over ran by goose poo, which if they close down these small lagoons because of this, wouldn't that also be bad for kids that have to practice or play in it? Yes it is and the athletic director then contacted several people about this and the only true thing we were allowed to do was get a herding dog and chase the geese away. That never happened and the geese still are a problem. But complaining here does nothing but point out that we have a problem, but writing to the ODNR, or your congress I think would make more head way.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i say sept. 1st, they hand out some permits.... and feed me lol


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I would say that the herd needs to be thinned out. Federally protected, and now we see the problem. There are too many of these air rats flying around.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Streamhawk said:


> I would say that the herd needs to be thinned out. Federally protected, and now we see the problem. There are too many of these air rats flying around.


Maybe we should reintroduce wolves to the area?


Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

The office complex I work at has the floating alligator heads (fake, plastic) in some of it's ponds and there's never a goose on them. Been that way for the 7 years I worked there. Still get some nesting in the parking lot mulch islands. Can be entertaining watching the geese chase people trying to leave their cars. I find opening an umbrella between you and the goose tends to keep it back. All else fails I suppose you could always whack one with it too (jk).  Had the idea from Indiana Jones & Last Crusade. Just don't run at the birds while making the accompanying sounds from that scene or your coworkers will never respect you again. That is unless a WWII German fighter pilot is shooting at you while you do this. 

Just as they (the geese, not your coworkers) are becoming a real nuisance a guy with a trained border collie is brought in. While the geese aren't afraid of people, the first SIGHT of the border collie and they flee! This happens a 2 or 3 times and the geese don't come back. Having the same effect on coworkers is much harder.

Unfortunately this only scares the geese to the next field over. If only they could be chased out of the area altogether. Perhaps genetically mixing dogs with some sort of raptor... A large flying predator chasing the darn geese back to Canada would be the end of the issue. It might also keep the neighbor's cats inside for fear Fido might come swooping out of the clear blue at them. Funding this shouldn't be a problem as the government has plenty of pet projects.


----------

